# Bilstein B12



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe the kit does still exist, but with any high end Bilstein parts, it will take a while to have them shipped from Germany. You can order them from the BNR website: Bilstein B12 (Pro-Kit) Chevrolet Cruze Front and Rear Suspension Kit for 2011-2016 Limited


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Boosted72 said:


> Hello all....I am new here and I have done some searching and I can't find any info about the Bilstein B12 kit for the 2014 Cruze? Do they still exist? Thank you in advance for any answers....


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You will definitely appreciate the Bilsteins'... I do!


----------



## Boosted72 (Sep 29, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I believe the kit does still exist, but with any high end Bilstein parts, it will take a while to have them shipped from Germany. You can order them from the BNR website: Bilstein B12 (Pro-Kit) Chevrolet Cruze Front and Rear Suspension
> Kit for 2011-2016 Limited


Thanks for the quick replies!

I saw the exact same part number (bil46-188779) on the Summit Racing website and it was almost $200 cheaper. I called and I was told that this would not fit the chevy cruze. So I am kind of confused....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Contact BNR directly, Jerry will explain it to you. Better yet PM him.


----------



## Boosted72 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok will do. Thanks!


----------



## Boosted72 (Sep 29, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Contact BNR directly, Jerry will explain it to you. Better yet PM him.




So I contacted both BNR and sent a PM to Jerry but no reply. All I want to know is will the kit that is listed on BNRs website (46-188779) fit the 2014 chevy cruze. Summit Racing has the same part number but insists this will not fit the cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Boosted72 said:


> So I contacted both BNR and sent a PM to Jerry but no reply. All I want to know is will the kit that is listed on BNRs website (46-188779) fit the 2014 chevy cruze. Summit Racing has the same part number but insists this will not fit the cruze.


It will fit. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted72 (Sep 29, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Boosted72 said:
> 
> 
> > So I contacted both BNR and sent a PM to Jerry but no reply. All I want to know is will the kit that is listed on BNRs website (46-188779) fit the 2014 chevy cruze. Summit Racing has the same part number but insists this will not fit the cruze.
> ...





So I got the Bilstein B12 kit and it is sweet! I also put on some Miro 111s

Thank you for everyone's responses!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Boosted72 said:


> So I got the Bilstein B12 kit and it is sweet! I also put on some Miro 111s
> 
> Thank you for everyone's responses!


Mind sharing some driving impressions with that setup?

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Mind sharing some driving impressions with that setup?


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. 
Some photos and feedback on how it changed.


----------



## Boosted72 (Sep 29, 2014)

The ride is a lot smoother from stock. There is increased body control and handling. No more body roll when turning corners. Also the car doesn't go forward when stopping. The Bilsteins are amazing! I do wish the car would be just a little bit lower. Other than that...no complaints


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Boosted72 said:


> I do wish the car would be just a little bit lower.


*Shoulda had a B8! Bilsteins that is...*



I would suggest adding the Whiteline rear sway bar to add some additional anti-roll help.


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> *Shoulda had a B8! Bilsteins that is...*
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest adding the Whiteline rear sway bar to add some additional anti-roll help.


He has b8’s they are the same shock as the b12 kit. Or so I believe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wisconsin4Eyes said:


> He has b8’s they are the same shock as the b12 kit. Or so I believe.


B8's are for a previously lowered vehicle. B12's are not as they come with springs although you could replace your other springs. My Cruze has Eibachs and B8's and it is lower than the OP's based on the picture.


----------

